# The Alabama Rig



## fender66 (Oct 24, 2011)

I had a friend telling me about this just yesterday. Today....I got a Wired2 Fish Blog notice to this article.

blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/66321/bass-fishing-feature-the-alabama-rig-comes-into-the-limelight?source=Blog_Email_[Bass Fishing Feature]

What do you think guys....should it be allowed in tournaments or not? It certainly would be fun to catch a couple chunks with one cast!


----------



## LonLB (Oct 24, 2011)

If it's not against state/local rules, I say sure, why not.....


No joke: I'll be using it next season. Our lake get enough pressure that hot things like this are only hot for so long before they fizzle out, and become just another technique.


----------



## spotco2 (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't see a problem with it personally.

Not sure that I'll drop the $$$ for one but will tell Santa's Helper about them in hopes to find one under the tree this year.


----------



## fender66 (Oct 25, 2011)

Another great article about the Alabama Rig, by Jason on Wired2Fish. 

https://blog.wired2fish.com/blog/bid/66380/bass-fishing-opinion-lasting-implications-of-the-alabama-rig?source=Blog_Email_%5BBass%20Fishing%20Opinion%5D


----------



## 200racing (Oct 25, 2011)

wasnt the shakeyhead called the alabama rig atone time?


----------



## Jim (Oct 26, 2011)

I think it should not be allowed for tournaments. Just my opinion. I feel it is cheating. One rod, one lure, not one rod 3+lures.

Use it if your looking for food, but for tournaments....no.


Then I should be allowed to have more than one rod in the water at a time...................


----------



## Derek (Oct 26, 2011)

Jim said:


> Then I should be allowed to have more than one rod in the water at a time...................



In Mass you are allowed to have 2. We have this convo going on another site I am on, the way I read the law here in Mass this would also be legal.

Mass laws


> More than two hooks for fishing or more than five hooks when ice fishing. A hook is defined as an angling device attached to a fishing line which is designed to take one fish at a time but is not limited to devices commonly called spinners, spoons, bait harnesses, lead head jigs or plugs.



The way I read that is while a crankbait may have 2 or 3 treble hooks it still only counts as 1 hook, because it is "an angling device attached to a fishing line which is designed to take one fish at a time". So in that since I believe this will also be the same.


----------



## Brine (Oct 26, 2011)

For tourney fishing.... I say no.

One rod, one lure. 

Not a fan of the double fluke or drop shot with jig as a weight in tourney's either.


----------



## Jim (Nov 3, 2011)

$65+ on ebay! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 3, 2011)

Jim said:


> $65+ on ebay! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:





Who wants some umbrella rigs - i have a bunch

Little bigger then those baby rigs - will catch bigger bass


----------



## fender66 (Nov 3, 2011)

Jim said:


> $65+ on ebay! :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:



I'll catch 'em with my bare hands first!


----------



## floundahman (Nov 3, 2011)

Looks like a good rig for striper fishing or trolling, but an umbrella rig would work just as well. I don't think I'd want to throw that thing into cover. The weight of that rig probably exceeds the recommended lure weight for most bass fishing rods once you attach the indivual lures. I voted no for tournaments.


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 3, 2011)

So, its patent pending, How well do you think that is gonna stand up? I am making one myself right now, It is looking good, should have the first one out of the mold tomorrow. Of course its just something fun for me to do.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 3, 2011)

Bugpac said:


> So, its patent pending, How well do you think that is gonna stand up? I am making one myself right now, It is looking good, should have the first one out of the mold tomorrow. Of course its just something fun for me to do.




Should be OK to offer these up to Jim, for monthly give aways.  =P~ 

Since you wouldn't be making a profit from them and all. 8)


----------



## Bugpac (Nov 3, 2011)

In my opinion, I cant see what is being patend, everything is basically a copy of some other sort of tackle on the market. Let me get it finished then well talk about the freebies..  I am making the rtv mold as we speak, It should look very cool when finished.


----------



## LonLB (Nov 3, 2011)

One of the things I want to do is make one that a line can slide through. My original idea was to use it above a leader, (with a lure clipped to the leader) for Musky fishing. Kind of a prey, chasing it's prey presentation.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 4, 2011)

LonLB said:


> One of the things I want to do is make one that a line can slide through. My original idea was to use it above a leader, (with a lure clipped to the leader) for Musky fishing. Kind of a prey, chasing it's prey presentation.




Like this?


----------



## smljaw (Nov 4, 2011)

No way am I buying one of these right now. I might buy one at a later date to test... Check out this vid.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lk0suXi7Vtc


----------



## fender66 (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm finding the results of the poll every bit as interesting as the lure itself. There must be some oddly dressed folks out there. :shock:


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Is the Alabama rig anything new? Nope, striper guys have been using it for years,and just have kept it somewhat quiet. They have caught plenty of schooling spots with it. In fact, on Allatoona, I tend to see that the striper guys actually outfish the greenfish guys on a given day, during certain times of the year.

Should it be allowed in tourneys? That is up to each individual club. Some tourneys put certain rules on to add to the challenge (can only use certain lures, and so on), but as a complete blanket statement of no, I would certainly disagree. Unless they otherwise specify it, the tourneys pretty well state that the rig has to be casted and retrieved by use of a handheld rod and reel shorter than 8 feet - no trolling, though a wind aided drift is often allowed. As far as I'm concerned, the A-rig is one lure, whereas the tried and true double fluke rig, or using a jig as the weight on a drop shot, is truly two lures. Furthermore, if you look at the hooks, you only have 3 - 5, depending on the arrangement. On some jerkbaits, say a Lucky Craft Pointer 128, you have three treble hooks, or a total of 9 hook points. As far as catching multiple fish at once, when fish are schooling, I have caught 2 fish at once on a jerkbait on multiple occasions, and have been in the boat when the same has happened with twin treble crank baits. Heck, I actually (somehow), had two fish hooked on a single hook spinnerbait (no trailer hook), though I ended up knocking one off with the net. I'm still trying to figure that one, and would love to do it again, to photo document it. 

I can't really see the merit in the argument of keeping bass fishing pure, as these days we have so many improvements over what was around when tourney bass fishing started - lightweight sensitive graphite rods, fluoro line, tungsten weights, side imaging sonar, electric trolling motors etc. 

This is just my two cents, but as far as where the thing falls under normal tourney rules, I'd say the thing is perfectly legal - it is an artificial bait that is casted and retrieved by a handheld rod and reel shorter than 8' - keep the number of hookpoints within the margins allowed by each individual lake/state, and it is good to go.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 6, 2011)

bassboy1 said:


> Is the Alabama rig anything new? Nope, striper guys have been using it for years,and just have kept it somewhat quiet.




No one keeps umbrella rigs quiet - and I never saw anyone cast an umbrella rig?


----------



## fish devil (Nov 6, 2011)

:twisted: Bass Pro Adrian Avena of Vineland, NJ was throwing this rig at a Menantico Lake tourney today. He was chucking this thing flawlessly on a baitcaster setup. What a cool looking rig. His team ended up in third place, both fish came on the Alabama rig.


----------



## Brine (Nov 7, 2011)

Tie on 4 Alabama rigs! :LOL2: 

I guess this would still be "legal" too..... #-o 

[youtube]TyftJByLORE[/youtube]


----------



## Jim (Nov 7, 2011)

you have got to be kidding. :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Nov 7, 2011)

Jim said:


> you have got to be kidding. :LOL2:



He's not kidding...you clearly didn't listen to anything he was saying did you? :LOL2:


----------



## 200racing (Nov 9, 2011)

to me high -end competition is in place to push the envelope. be people down the chain benefit. motorsports,fishing,archery,sports ect all follow the same pattern. as a whole it is to our overall detriment to limit progress.

yes if used properly it is very effective in the fall baitfish driven pattern,and if used irresponsibly it could hurt a eco-system. i feel that is a small chance since most people now rarely if, ever keep and eat bass.
it is not like it is magic you can cast any where anytime and kill them on it still takes knowledge of the fish and lake to catch fish on it.


----------



## Jim (Nov 15, 2011)

Boom.............

That is how you get paid my friends. Selling out to the big boys.

https://www.thealabamarig.com/


----------



## fender66 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jim said:


> Boom.............
> 
> That is how you get aid my friends. Selling out to the big boys.
> 
> https://www.thealabamarig.com/




Wonder what the price tag was? I've heard that there were several "Big Boys" bidding on it.

I'm still waiting for my turn to sell a great idea. :wink:


----------

